# CD-DVD write problems new laptop

## jserink

Hi all:

i am having problems with my new laptop CD/DVD.

This is is from lshw:

DVD-RAM writer

/0/100/1f.2/1

product: DVD+-RW GS30N

vendor: HL-DT-ST

bus info: scsi@3:0.0.0

logical name: /dev/cdrom

logical name: /dev/cdrw

logical name: /dev/dvd

logical name: /dev/dvdrw

logical name: /dev/scd0

logical name: /dev/sr0

version: A101

capabilities:

	support is removable,

	Audio CD playback,

	CD-R burning,

	CD-RW burning,

	DVD playback,

	DVD-R burning,

	DVD-RAM burning

configuration:

	ansiversion: 5

	status: ready

i could not successfully write a CD from xfburn so installed brasero and here is the brasero log:

BraseroLibburn SCSI error condition on command 2Ah WRITE(10): [3 0C 00] Write error

BraseroLibburn called brasero_job_set_current_action

BraseroLibburn Libburn reported an error SCSI error on write(0,16): [3 0C 00] Write error

BraseroLibburn called brasero_job_error

BraseroLibburn finished with an error

BraseroLibburn asked to stop because of an error

	error		= 1

	message	= "SCSI error on write(0,16): [3 0C 00] Write error"

BraseroLibburn stopping

Session error : SCSI error on write(0,16): [3 0C 00] Write error (brasero_burn_record brasero-burn.c:2862)

How does one trouble shoot a write error?

most CDs do mount but some dvd's do not mount.

i had to write this ISO using my old laptop with xfburn.

Any ideas on how to troubleshoot this?

Cheers,

JohnLast edited by jserink on Fri Mar 23, 2012 5:08 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Jaglover

(0,16) - I don't think you have correct driver for your controller. Let us see your lspci -nn and pastebin your kernel .config if you need further help.

----------

## jserink

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> (0,16) - I don't think you have correct driver for your controller. Let us see your lspci -nn and pastebin your kernel .config if you need further help.

 

jserinki7 linux # lspci -nn

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family DRAM Controller [8086:0104] (rev 09)

00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200/2nd Generation Core Processor Family PCI Express Root Port [8086:0101] (rev 09)

00:16.0 Communication controller [0780]: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 [8086:1c3a] (rev 04)

00:19.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Intel Corporation 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection [8086:1502] (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #2 [8086:1c2d] (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller [8086:1c20] (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 1 [8086:1c10] (rev b4)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 2 [8086:1c12] (rev b4)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 3 [8086:1c14] (rev b4)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 4 [8086:1c16] (rev b4)

00:1c.7 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port 8 [8086:1c1e] (rev b4)

00:1d.0 USB Controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family USB Enhanced Host Controller #1 [8086:1c26] (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation QM67 Express Chipset Family LPC Controller [8086:1c4f] (rev 04)

00:1f.2 RAID bus controller [0104]: Intel Corporation Mobile 82801 SATA RAID Controller [8086:282a] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller [8086:1c22] (rev 04)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Whistler XT [AMD Radeon HD 6700M Series] [1002:6740]

01:00.1 Audio device [0403]: ATI Technologies Inc Device [1002:aa90]

03:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Centrino Ultimate-N 6300 [8086:422b] (rev 35)

0a:00.0 USB Controller [0c03]: NEC Corporation uPD720200 USB 3.0 Host Controller [1033:0194] (rev 04)

0b:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394) [0c00]: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ600 1394a-2000 Controller [1217:11f7] (rev 05)

0b:00.1 SD Host controller [0805]: O2 Micro, Inc. Device [1217:8320] (rev 05)

0b:00.2 Mass storage controller [0180]: O2 Micro, Inc. Device [1217:8330] (rev 05)

How do I pastebin my kernel config?

I'm fairly sure that this device:

0b:00.2 Mass storage controller [0180]: O2 Micro, Inc. Device [1217:8330] (rev 05)

has no linux driver yet.

Cheers,

john

----------

## jserink

<script src="http://pastebin.com/embed_js.php?i=tXrrppnx"></script>

----------

## jserink

<iframe src="http://pastebin.com/embed_iframe.php?i=tXrrppnx" style="border:none;width:100%"></iframe>

----------

## Jaglover

Methinks you should try and boot with a CD that has good known hardware support, like SysRescueCD or Knoppix or Ubuntu liveCD or whatever. If it can access your drive then lspci -k will reveal how.

----------

## jserink

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Methinks you should try and boot with a CD that has good known hardware support, like SysRescueCD or Knoppix or Ubuntu liveCD or whatever. If it can access your drive then lspci -k will reveal how.

 

Tried koppix, would nt boot on this HW.

Got a colourful nothing screen on the LCD and the machine went dead.

I'll try sysRescue to see how we go.

Cheers,

john

----------

## jserink

Hi guys:

Tried the ubuntu live CD and it saw all my HW. I didn't have time to check if the dvd would burn or not, will check that tonighjt. Ubuntu has some very slick hw detection scripts to be sure but it took me a good 10 minutes before I could find a bash console on the silly thing. Preliminary assessment for lspci -k (had to use sudo as ybuntu doesn't allow su) showed exactly the same modules loaded as my gentoo box. Ubuntu does list my DVD drive as being supported so will need to check possible module options if the DVD in fact does work.

Questions:

1. Which modules would be involved with /dev/sr0?

2. How does one check module option used for a particular loaded module?

Cheers,

John

----------

## jserink

Hi All;

I upgraded to kernel 3.0.6 gentoo sources and now the DVD writer works.

Cheers,

john

That was a bit of a lie? Well, it did work a few times and then I never looked at and now, running this:

jserinki7 jserink # uname -a

Linux jserinki7 3.2.1-gentoo-r2 #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Feb 1 22:43:08 SGT 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2720QM CPU @ 2.20GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

Its not working again and throwing these errors in syslog:

Mar 24 00:59:29 [kernel] [  419.589880] ata4.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x6 frozen

Mar 24 00:59:29 [kernel] [  419.589893] sr 3:0:0:0: [sr0] CDB: Write(10): 2a 00 00 00 01 ba 00 00 10 00

Mar 24 00:59:29 [kernel] [  419.589922] ata4.00: cmd a0/01:00:00:00:80/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 0 dma 32768 out

Mar 24 00:59:29 [kernel] [  419.589925]          res 40/00:03:00:00:80/00:00:00:00:00/a0 Emask 0x4 (timeout)

Mar 24 00:59:29 [kernel] [  419.589932] ata4.00: status: { DRDY }

Mar 24 00:59:29 [kernel] [  419.589942] ata4: hard resetting link

Mar 24 00:59:29 [kernel] [  419.894490] ata4: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

Mar 24 00:59:29 [kernel] [  419.905490] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

Mar 24 00:59:29 [kernel] [  419.922434] ata4: EH complete

I have tried kernels 3.1 and the 3.0.6, no difference.

I have downgraded the BIOS, no difference.

Tried shutting down udev, tried commenting out a udev line according to this:

http://paulphilippov.com/articles/how_to_fix_slow_boot_with_ata_errors

but no joy.

I'm pulling my hair out with this.....

Any ideas?

Struck out with google.

Cheers,

John

----------

